
Why CloudFormation is better than Chef and Puppet - ilyash
https://ilya-sher.org/2016/07/02/why-cloudformation-is-better-than-chef-and-puppet/
======
alexandrerond
Puppet is declarative...

~~~
ilyash
Yes. CloudFormation, Chef and Puppet are declarative. The alternative to each
one of them is a script. The main idea that in some cases scripts are better
and in some cases the declarative tools are better TCO-wise.

